# How do I remove the Linux Boot Loader?



## vbx (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay, just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and my boot loader the F'd.  Instead of creating a new entry in the Vista boot screen, Ubuntu created an entire new boot loader.

Basically I have 3 OS installed. XP, WIN7 and Ubuntu.

Now that my boot loader is F'd, I would like to uninstall Ubuntu and the Linux Boot Loader.  How do I do this?

I tried using EasyBDC but it's not even on there.  And is it possible to get Ubuntu boot loader onto the Vista Bootloader?  Basicaly, have 3 options on the Vista Boot loader.

XP
WIN7
Ubunutu

All in one boot screen.  Instead of what I have now which is pretty sad looking. 

Anyways, the main deal is, I want to uninstall Ubuntu and get rid of the Linux Boot screen.
Thanks.


----------



## ktr (Apr 28, 2009)

You don't actually uninstall a boot loader but replace it with another. 

You cannot get Ubuntu to start on a Windows' boot loader, it needs to be GRUB (or an open source equivalent).

Any ways, to get the Windows' boot loader back up, you need to insert your WIN7 installer disk and select the repair option>startup repair. I am assuming the WIN7 will use a similar setup menu as VISTA.

Follow the guide here for step by step intructions: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Recovering+the+Vista+Bootloader+from+the+DVD

After that, just format the partition/disk that ubuntu is on...


----------



## vbx (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, should have used wubi.

edit: wubi adds the Ubuntu selection in the Vista boot screen. No need for 2 different boot loaders.


----------



## DIBL (May 6, 2009)

You can zero out the Master Boot Record (MBR) with the "dd" command. Study up on it and be careful -- back up any data on the drive before you use it, and don't make a mistake on the drive ID.


----------

